# A Nightmare on Elm Street [2010] thread + thoughts



## Spaced Out Ace (Mar 19, 2010)

Anyone going to see this? I've seen the previews, as well as hearing some stuff on the net about what's going to be in the film etc., and as a fan of the first three films, I'm pretty disappointed, because it seems like it'll be more in line with the sequels 4-6 where they try and give Freddy a backstory [big mistake everytime] but with none of the cheesiness that kept the series going. *EDIT*: I figured I'd add this... I did enjoy the line from the previews, "What're you screaming for? I haven't even cut you yet!" so it doesn't seem like I'm unpleasable, etc.

Anyone here interested in seeing it, or against it? Or don't care at all?


Below is my opinion for those that care to read on...

_________________________________________________

For one, A Nightmare on Elm Street [1984] was scary as hell, and still is. The acting, especially from Robert Englund, is the best, with none of the stupid one liners or goofiness that Freddy became known for in sequels like part 4 and 5. When Fred Krueger jumps out of fucking nowhere, which he does a lot in the first film, they are actually startling jump scares that work. Everytime. For instance, when he jumps out behind Tina in the first 5 minutes, you are expecting him to be facing Tina, and to jump out between Tina and the audience; not scary. Instead, he jumps out behind Tina and scares the living crap out of you. There are also things that Robert Englund does as Freddy that simply cannot be taught, like his creepy run or the way he takes over the Alley scene. The whole reason it's scary is because you get a sense that not only does Freddy control the dream, but also that he is controlling the scene itself.

Two, the script and directing are genius. The lines in this film are awesome, and not cheesy like in some of the sequels. Lines like "This... is god", "I'm your boyfriend now, Nancy", and "I got him, he's trapped in my house!" "Everything'll be alright..." "GET MY DAD YOU ASSHOLE!" "...Maybe I should go get the lieutenant..." are the most noteworthy, but there are others as well. Wes Craven really struck gold with this one. The fact that he gets people to think by clever camera angles is great, as well; I'm not a fan of films that tell you everything right away or just rely on shock and awe in an attempt to be terrifying. Personally, I think getting the audience thinking or confused in the right manner makes the next jump scare really put on the edge of your seat. For instance, when Nancy tells her parents and the camera begins to pan in towards them both, you begin to think, which most films don't even bother doing. Not all the dreams are shown, such as Rod Lane's and Glenn Lantz dreams prior to the start of the film, which helps to build Fred's myth or legend if you will, and adds another aspect to a film that may've came off as hokey and typical without it. Also, Tina's death scene. I will not go into it, but my god is it chilling. Not to mention the ingenius use of shaky cam during the chase scene just prior to that. Modern horror, bow the hell down! Lastly, there is Glenn's death and how incredibly creepy the fuck up is when his mother is screaming and the blood starts to go sideways. In fact, if the rotating room hadn't fucked up and caused Robert to get Heather Langenkamp outta the way [and saving her], the scene wouldn't be as awesome as it is in the final film.

Third, the pacing of this film is perfect. The remake is probably gonna screw this up by making it some fast paced pile of rubbish that changes things, like say, Freddy being a 'child murderer' [when Wes Craven was just too shy to make him a child molester, hence his overtly sexual actions, like wiggling his tongue] or Nancy being a heroine you root for, in order to get in more of Jackie Earl Haile basically ruining the character, skimming over things, and just being a hot mess in general. The way the original starts out and shifts gears throughout the film is great. For instance, when Glenn, Tina and Nancy are in Tina's living room and Glenn calls his mom, you don't expect it to become a jump scare with Rod Lane popping out of the dark with a garden hoe, or even the dream that Tina has after her and Rod's night of sex. 

So, in short, I'm not looking forward to it; I'm more interested in the interview DVD "Never Sleep Again" with just about every past Nightmare cast and crew member.

Anyways, discuss and such.


----------



## matty2fatty (Mar 20, 2010)

I wasn't really a big fan of any of the original bunch of those types of horror movies, basically just because I never had an opportunity to watch them. As far as the remakes go, I was totally sold on both Halloween movies, but thought the Friday the 13th remake was beyond terrible, so it seems to depend on the director/other people responsible. 

That brings on the fact that I'm almost positive Michael Bay directed this? (correct me if I'm wrong, and quickly). All I'm picturing is Freddy driving a Corvette down the highway with a helicopter chasing him, in dream or not. I dont' really see MB doing a great job with this, so no, I'm not interested in watching it.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Mar 20, 2010)

Michael Bay is producing it most likely. Stephen Bayer, I believe, is directing it; he's a music video director. The d-bags who did the script for Freddy vs Jason and Friday the 13th are doing this one as well.

And as for other remakes, I hated Zombieween II to the point I wanted to leave and also to the point that I will not see any future RZ films, but liked the first, Friday the 13th, Texas Chainsaw Massacre [though it's nowhere near the original], House of 1000... oh whoops, that isn't a remake, and My Bloody Valentine, except the original's ending is wayyy better.


----------



## matty2fatty (Mar 20, 2010)

I think I was the only person I've talked to that actually like Halloween 2.....I just loved how unrelentingly grim it was.


----------



## Triple-J (Mar 20, 2010)

I'm not much of a fan of the original "Nightmare" series and they are more of a guilty pleasure for me as I always felt Freddy came across as cheesy and camp with all those stupid one liners but I am interested in seeing this movie.

From what I've seen in the trailers the backstory element of the remake comes across as if Freddy was an innocent guy who may have done something in the past but gets killed because of the lynch mob mentality so him killing people from the afterlife is his way of getting revenge. 
By doing this it seems to me like they are trying to root the character of Freddy in reality as stuff like this does happen and due to things like internet porn there is a certain hysteria about pedophiles in the public that has led to violent attacks on innocent people and I think they've capitalized on that by using elements of it in the remake.

As for the rest of the film I don't really have much of a clue until I've seen it but I like what I've seen so far plus I think what they've done with Freddy's "new" face is simply awesome as it's a far better and more realistic approach to makeup and fx than the originals.


----------



## technomancer (Mar 22, 2010)

The original was great with the exception of the last 30 seconds or so... my thoughts can be summed up by "Please don't let them fuck it up"


----------



## adaman (Mar 22, 2010)

technomancer said:


> my thoughts can be summed up by "Please don't let them fuck it up"


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Mar 23, 2010)

technomancer, the last 30 seconds or so was gonna be a lot worse. It was gonna be a happy ending with them riding off and the Mom just standing there as far as I know. With the ending we got, it basically says that, like the "Christmas that never ends" story, the nightmare will continue.


----------



## Nick1 (Mar 23, 2010)

The fact that a guy named "Jackie" is playing Freddy is kinda funny to me. Go figure...


----------



## AK DRAGON (Mar 24, 2010)

technomancer said:


> The original was great with the exception of the last 30 seconds or so... my thoughts can be summed up by "Please don't let them fuck it up"



+1


----------



## maxident213 (Mar 24, 2010)

When I was seven years old in 1987, this was the epitome of win to me:

(From _A Nightmare on Elm Street Pt. 3: Dream Warriors_)


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Mar 24, 2010)

Here's a Freddy-esque line for ya...

"Now we're rokkin with Dokken! Ahhh-hahaha!"


----------



## Demiurge (May 9, 2010)

Well, at the cost of a matinee ticket, I can say that the movie is pretty much a total fucking waste.

The movie looks like it was made for $50,000- the set pieces are dull and the special effects are awful... well, were there special effects? The casting of Jackie Earle Haley as Freddy was the only good decision made. He nailed the role, but 75% of his lines were poorly-written. The rest of the cast was just _blah_ and the deaths are unremarkable


Spoiler



even the "gotcha" death at the end, where Freddy kills the main character's mother- it looks like it was shot with the intention of 3D conversion that was never carried out


. The violence was barely rated R and there was no fucking nudity to at least make an attempt to redeem the viewing experience.

Another bothersome thing... well, I haven't seen the original for quite some time now, but the impression I got was that Freddy Krueger was a murderer, and it seems that the writers changed the back-story


Spoiler



so that Freddy was just a pedo and that his knife-glove was just something he used to lightly scratch-up the kids while diddling them... Freddy targeted the kids because they snitched on him and not because the parents exacted revenge


, so it's just icky- especially in the final showdown.


----------



## xshreditupx (May 9, 2010)

as soon as i heard they changed the story i was like...fuck. no thanks.


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 9, 2010)

I have no problem with updating storylines and whatnot as long as they do it well and keep in line with the original films intentions.

As fa as I was aware though, Freddie was always a paedophile, though it was implied more than actually stated.


----------



## shredfreak (May 16, 2010)

Have to agree with demiurge here, the movie was a total waste. Didn't bother to go see it in a movie theather but watched it online. total waste of bandwith


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (May 16, 2010)

I'm kinda bored right now, but I just wanted to extend a _sincere_ apology to all overseas Horror fans on behalf of America as a whole... we just don't make 'em like we used to, guys. Sorry.


----------



## orb451 (May 16, 2010)

Another vote against it. Very nice review/breakdown Spacedout As far as this one goes, Demi nailed it, it's a waste sadly...

I had hoped reboot, since that's all the craze these days, and a serious one at that might make things really interesting. I've also enjoyed Jackie Earle Haley's work in other films. But I guess with Freddy because he doesn't *just* hide behind a mask ala Jason or Michael Meyers, Robert Englund's Freddy, even with later cheese added on, will always be *the* Freddy. His voice, his mannerisms, all of it.

JEH captured just a fraction of that in this movie, good try bud, but not there yet and please don't try again! Overall, I say skip it and wait for the DVD or the crappy sequel as I'm sure they'll have one.


----------



## shredfreak (May 17, 2010)

makes me wonder how crap the hellraiser remake is going to be. The footage that's floating around about the pinhead remake is too horrible for words.

What's next? child's play remake anyone?


----------



## DavyH (May 17, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> As fa as I was aware though, Freddie was always a paedophile, though it was implied more than actually stated.


 
Correct.... I think 'filthy child murderer' was the description, although what kind of child murderer doesn't go all priestly on kids before killing them is beyond me.

I'll go and see it; hell, I'll probably get the DVD. Dunno whether I'll enjoy it though.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (May 17, 2010)

shredfreak said:


> makes me wonder how crap the hellraiser remake is going to be. The footage that's floating around about the pinhead remake is too horrible for words.
> 
> What's next? child's play remake anyone?


 

Actually... Child&#39;s Play (2010)


----------



## shredfreak (May 17, 2010)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Actually... Child's Play (2010)



there is no god ...


----------



## Joeywilson (May 18, 2010)

This movie opened my eyes. Freddy Krueger and lord voldemort are the same person.


----------



## technomancer (May 18, 2010)

The comments here make me glad I didn't go see this 

I'll probably still rent it at some point though


----------



## Nick1 (May 21, 2010)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Actually... Child's Play (2010)



Yeah I cant believe they are doing that I also hear they are doing a Scream 4.


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 22, 2010)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Actually... Child's Play (2010)


 
 Child's Play just wouldn't be as scary now. It worked then but its a dated idea.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (May 22, 2010)

To me, Childs Play kind of worked. Mainly because of the fact that Don Mancini had to rewrite it a million times, and even after doing so, the director STILL had to polish the SHIT outta the script. THAT is why it worked.


----------

